# "Safe" voltage limit on big haswell(5820k)



## HaKN ! (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey TPU forums , my first thread here 

First off all , ive been trying to find any information about a "safe" limit for volt overclocking , but it seems that people around the OC community have diffrent opinion about it.

Right now my i7-5820k is overclocked to 4.5 with 1.295 volt stable 24/7. BUT is it dangerous for me to go higher? is there any point that for me to go higher? i will like to hear youre opinion about it  Thx.

Its good to be a member of a respectfull site/forum/community


----------



## Schmuckley (Aug 25, 2015)

I million Jiggawatts! 
I'm keeding.
brb and I'll tell you somewhat what it is..
Basically whatever you can get out of it without going over 85C.
I'm @ 4.45 with 1.245v
There's a profile with 1.41 @ 4.77Ghz..that could be kind of dirty, though.
I'm going to say about 1.35v on air/water.
Although it depends on how cool your chip runs.
You may can get more Mhz with the same Vcore by increasing input/ring/uncore.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 25, 2015)

my little haswell core has had 1.4v all its life without issue.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 25, 2015)

Big haswell, lol... haswell-e. 

I wouldn't go much over 1.4v with ambient cooling 24/7.

No point to go higher unless you like to benchmark.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 25, 2015)

HaKN ! said:


> Hey TPU forums , my first thread here
> 
> First off all , ive been trying to find any information about a "safe" limit for volt overclocking , but it seems that people around the OC community have diffrent opinion about it.
> 
> ...


 I have heard many different things and read quite a lot of different answers on this subject.  I have heard keeping it below 1.4 is a must on this platform from most with others saying beyond 1.35 is starting to get toasty.

So my advice is to keep it below 1.35, 1.3 and below is what I run at.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Aug 25, 2015)

Safe voltage limit is the voltage Intel specs the chip at. Anything beyond that is not as safe and that is the gamble with OC'ing. It will really depend on how your chip reacts to the voltage increase. If you are seeing nominal gains beyond 1.35v then it might be better to let the extra 200mhz go and be happy with 4.5Ghz.


----------



## HaKN ! (Aug 25, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Big haswell, lol... haswell-e.
> 
> I wouldn't go much over 1.4v with ambient cooling 24/7.
> 
> No point to go higher unless you like to benchmark.



Just thought that "big haswell" sounded better 

So at a 1.4 or under is harmless or?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 25, 2015)

You will want to upgrade before it dies.


----------



## vega22 (Aug 25, 2015)

from what i have seen on my mates 5820 it runs out of cooling before voltage.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2015)

HaKN ! said:


> Just thought that "big haswell" sounded better
> 
> So at a 1.4 or under is harmless or?


1.4V, not 1.401V. Also, vInput no higher than 1.95V.



marsey99 said:


> from what i have seen on my mates 5820 it runs out of cooling before voltage.


 Chips are crazily varied. I have a couple of 5930K, one does 5 GHz, the other tops out @ 4.5 GHz @ 1.3v, and won't go to 4600, even with 1.4V. Can't rate general OC performance by leakage of a single CPU alone


----------



## vega22 (Aug 25, 2015)

for sure, even less from chips from another bin


----------



## Schmuckley (Aug 25, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> 1.4V, not 1.401V. Also, vInput no higher than 1.95V.
> 
> Chips are crazily varied. I have a couple of 5930K, one does 5 GHz, the other tops out @ 4.5 GHz @ 1.3v, and won't go to 4600, even with 1.4V. Can't rate general OC performance by leakage of a single CPU alone



Eh..I disagree with that input..I'd go up to 2.1-2.
It most likely is not necessary,though.
On regular Haswell 2.3 is not a problem.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 25, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Eh..I disagree with that input..I'd go up to 2.1-2.
> It most likely is not necessary,though.
> On regular Haswell 2.3 is not a problem.


regular haswell isn't Haswell-E. Shoving 2.3V @ 125W, sure, no big deal, but Haswell-E is 300+ watts on OC = lowered safe vInput. never found an increase in vInput to really matter beyond 1.9V myself.


----------



## HaKN ! (Aug 25, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> from what i have seen on my mates 5820 it runs out of cooling before voltage.



Well my 5820 dosent go above 70 with WC at 1.295 - 4.5@ 

So i think i got a little more headroom


----------



## Schmuckley (Aug 25, 2015)

HaKN ! said:


> Well my 5820 dosent go above 70 with WC at 1.295 - 4.5@
> 
> So i think i got a little more headroom


If that's under a Cinebench load or something;I'd say you have a decent amount of headroom there!.
I know mine would run a little higher safely if the water system was cleaner  .
Eh,clean blocks or reduce OC for a couple days..hehe.


----------



## HaKN ! (Aug 25, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> If that's under a Cinebench load or something;I'd say you have a decent amount of headroom there!.
> I know mine would run a little higher safely if the water system was cleaner  .
> Eh,clean blocks or reduce OC for a couple days..hehe.



Thats under ASUS Real Bench. in games or apps , never goes above 50-60C


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2015)

HaKN ! said:


> Thats under ASUS Real Bench. in games or apps , never goes above 50-60C


RealBench has proven itself as a decent testing tool for me when it comes to CPU OCs and temps.


----------



## Schmuckley (Aug 26, 2015)

Do eet!


----------



## HaKN ! (Aug 26, 2015)

Schmuckley said:


> Do eet!



Do what?


----------



## Freezer (Aug 27, 2015)

HaKN ! said:


> Do what?



2.59V @ 9Jhz


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 27, 2015)

Freezer said:


> 2.59V @ 9Jhz



You aren't sounding very "Freezer" like today.


----------



## Schmuckley (Aug 27, 2015)

HaKN ! said:


> Do what?


OC your CPU more!
http://valid.x86.fr/rhmgjf


----------



## vega22 (Aug 31, 2015)

show what your cooling can do 

the heat output of hw-e has helped convince my mate he needed to upgrade his loop too. i will spam the forums somewhere once it is finished and i have had a few hours to swear at the bios :lol:


----------



## HaKN ! (Sep 1, 2015)

That is the best so far that i got 

4.5 at 1.298v.

Maybe that will do for me i guess


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 1, 2015)

HaKN ! said:


> That is the best so far that i got
> 
> 4.5 at 1.298v.
> 
> Maybe that will do for me i guess


That's actually fairly good in my books.


----------



## Schmuckley (Sep 2, 2015)

marsey99 said:


> show what your cooling can do
> 
> the heat output of hw-e has helped convince my mate he needed to upgrade his loop too. i will spam the forums somewhere once it is finished and i have had a few hours to swear at the bios :lol:



HW-E can overpower most cooling solutions.F1 included 
If everything's not all clogged up I can probably run 4.6-7-ish


HaKN ! said:


> That is the best so far that i got
> 
> 4.5 at 1.298v.
> 
> Maybe that will do for me i guess



You have temperature headroom;I'd add more voltage if I was you.
If you just want to see what it will do,go all the way up to 1.41v
4.5 is not bad for 24/7 running on those chips.


----------



## Kevo05s (Mar 22, 2016)

Hey, sorry to be so late in the thread, but I need some advices... I got myself that big haswell chip last summer with custom liquid cooling, and recently I started overclocking it... I did overclock before but this time something weird happened
its been 3 days now that my chip has been running at 4.5GHz 1.29V stable, even after a +3h straight AIDA64 stress test ( I know 3hs isnt long but it was for me ) but today after multiple benchmarks (done over the 4 last days) I started another stress test to see what was happening (power consumption and what not) and within 3 minutes I had a crash (while pressing the stop stress test button), "insufficient voltage on the CPU" that was the definition of the error the blue screen gave me. how come the error only appeared after all those times even with previous successful stress tests and successful benchmarking? 
(temps isn't an issue, in after three hours of AIDA64 my max core temp reached was 72C, I stay under the 55C in game)

To be noted: first successful stress test was at home, the failure is at college, I brought my PC here for a presentation Im doing, maybe the older power cables in there doesnt deliver clean power, but then again my powersupply is an EVGA 1000W Gold rated, it should clean it up a bit)


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 22, 2016)

I would have started your own thread on this as it has nothing to do with this thread, but to give you a quick answer.........

Does your computer work for your needs? If so, I wouldn't worry about it failing a stress test.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 23, 2016)

1.4v
temps allowing..next!


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2016)

I am kinda glad this got dug up I have been keeping under 1.35v for safety on mine.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 23, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> 1.4v
> temps allowing..next!


So oblivious at times, you...


----------



## monim1 (Mar 23, 2016)

There are many opinion about safe voltage limit. I think that it's better for you to consult with a expert about voltage function.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2016)

monim1 said:


> There are many opinion about safe voltage limit. I think that it's better for you to consult with a expert about voltage function.



An expert as in whom?


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 23, 2016)

We have already chimed in......


----------



## trog100 (Mar 23, 2016)

cdawall said:


> An expert as in whom?



i kind of get the impression that a real safe limit is higher than folks think.. ether that or heat simply stops things.. basically the fact nobody seems to have discovered it suggests that nobody has actually reached it.. he he

trog


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2016)

trog100 said:


> i kind of get the impression that a real safe limit is higher than folks think.. ether that or heat simply stops things.. basically the fact nobody seems to have discovered it suggests that nobody has actually reached it.. he he
> 
> trog



The max safe limit is when degradation starts to out weigh performance gains. Me personally I rate that differently for each person. I ran my phenom ii's at 1.6-1.65v because I didn't give a fuck and would just get another.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 23, 2016)

a good point but not giving a f-ck aint quite the same as operating within a "safe" limit.. 

mind you it probably is the only way of finding out.. f-ck one up and see.. 

trog


----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2016)

trog100 said:


> a good point but not giving a f-ck aint quite the same as operating within a "safe" limit..
> 
> mind you it probably is the only way of finding out.. f-ck one up and see..
> 
> trog



Phenom II's lasted about 6 months with 1.65v before they start to degrade heavily. I am sure these chips will last quite a while on 1.4v, 1.45-1.5v? probably not.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 23, 2016)

Phenom........haswell.........

Apples.............basketballs.


Keep it under 1.4-1.45V daily and temps in order. 

Why are we hashing this out on this old thread again? Oh that's right, someone hijacked the old thread!!! We arent even talking about the thread title!


----------



## biffzinker (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## cdawall (Mar 23, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Phenom........haswell.........
> 
> Apples.............basketballs.
> 
> ...



To much voltage is to much voltage it all applies that same. Pump to much and the bitch will degrade.


----------



## Schmuckley (Mar 24, 2016)

They degrade anyway


----------



## trog100 (Mar 24, 2016)

of course they do but it all comes down to how quickly.. 

trog


----------



## TheHunter (Mar 24, 2016)

My small Haswell 4770k @ 4.7GHz ~1.285v still hasnt show any degredation yet, its now almost 3yrs old.


I could go for 4.8 or 4.9ghz ~ 1.38v, but the heat is killing it for me.. 

Imo really safe 24/7 voltage in general is up to 1.35v be it small or big haswell


----------



## cdawall (Mar 24, 2016)

Schmuckley said:


> They degrade anyway



Eventually. I just snagged a good waterblock so now the game is on for my big haswell.


----------



## vega22 (Mar 24, 2016)

my mates ended up looking like that. not sure the figures for the temps, but i know it aint high any more :rofl:


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 24, 2016)

For water cooling 1.4V is fine. For anything else, 1.35V should do the trick just fine.

My 5820K feels quite comfy at 4.5GHz using around 1.25-1.275V. Rock stable at anything, have been using this since I bought the platform last year. Have tried higher clocks on just 2 cores for turbo, but it failed. I'd have to increase voltage a bit I think.


----------



## leonman44 (Apr 4, 2016)

Guys , my chip cant do more than 4.5ghz even at 1.4V where it becomes more unstable! My settings now are 1.3V core volt 4.5ghz , 1.22v cache at 4ghz , input voltage 1.95V (increasement wont help) amd LLC level 7 . It will pass tests like aida (10 hours test), real bench (8hour test) , x265 but it will fail OCCT within secs!! My question is if my chip will be fried from overclocking will intel be able to see that and void my warranty?


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 4, 2016)

lol You got a Haswell-E,  they can't tell. If your not going over 1.4 and have a decent cooler, I wouldn't worry about having to RMA the chip.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 4, 2016)

Someone once said it's better to use LLC Level 1. So far it's working fine with that. I also use spread spectrum which is suppose to increase stability. Might not clock as high, but relaistically, 4.5 GHz on 6 cores is already as fast as you'll ever need imo...


----------



## leonman44 (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a custom watercooling with a triple rad with 60mm weidth only for my cpu! I was expecting a bit more from it about 4.6-4.7ghz. I can't just rma it like that because it is fully working but if i make some burn runs i will give them a dead cpu but in their website are saying that damage from overclocking won't be covered. As for Llc i have tried level 5 and it was just bad for stability,  6 was good , 7 the best for me , 8 gave me higher voltages and i didn't liked it. Spread spectrum is on and any power saving plan is off.


----------



## Ebo (Apr 4, 2016)

Ive tried to OC my 5820K also, but didnt go further than 4,5Ghz on my aircooler. It worked perfect but I just dosent need that kind of power, since I prefer stability over OC at any time. My system runs at 4Ghz now, its cool and can do anything I want it to at 1,046 volt, so I just say f*ck the rest.
Benching isent my kind of thing, I really dont care, I just want a stabile system, and I wont go any higher before it isent enough.


----------



## Ebo (Apr 4, 2016)

@leonman44 

Ive only seen between 5-10 Haswell-E 5820K being able to run stabile over 4.8Ghz for  long run  with all cores active, so just be happy with what you have.


----------



## leonman44 (Apr 4, 2016)

I guess i will leave with that , am i enough stable for daily use , or i should run OCCT?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2016)

Ebo said:


> @leonman44
> 
> Ive only seen between 5-10 Haswell-E 5820K being able to run stabile over 4.8Ghz for  long run  with all cores active, so just be happy with what you have.



I have 4.6 stable without much effort,  but I could never get 4.8 stable on my h100. Intel binning I guess...


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 4, 2016)

Not so much binning as it is the process and the silicon. Its not like there is a higher binned CPU... Sure, the 5930K exists, but it, like the 5820K, crap out at the same place.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 4, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Not so much binning as it is the process and the silicon. Its not like there is a higher binned CPU... Sure, the 5930K exists, but it, like the 5820K, crap out at the same place.



Touche I guess. I'll just wait for broadwell-e and hope for more.


----------



## jaggerwild (Apr 5, 2016)

leonman44 said:


> I have a custom watercooling with a triple rad with 60mm weidth only for my cpu! I was expecting a bit more from it about 4.6-4.7ghz. I can't just rma it like that because it is fully working but if i make some burn runs i will give them a dead cpu but in their website are saying that damage from overclocking won't be covered. As for Llc i have tried level 5 and it was just bad for stability,  6 was good , 7 the best for me , 8 gave me higher voltages and i didn't liked it. Spread spectrum is on and any power saving plan is off.


turn off spread spectrum, Only the CPU? Your picture shows the GPU on the loop also, Triple rad for just the 2 is border line. You need cold to go higher, buy a LN2 POT. OK 2 360's your good!!!


----------



## leonman44 (Apr 5, 2016)

I have this turned off , i have searched every setting in my bios , my gpu is 980ti xtreme windforce from Gigabyte, does not exceed 75c in most time i will play at 60-68c and it has custom bios running at 1570 clock speed and 8200 memory speed all stable! Extra voltage won't help so i dont need to watercool that. I would like to watercool my Vrms they are hitting 82c but ek won't release a mofset for x99-a. My cpu at stress test like real bench can reach 83c at 1.3V i was expecting more for a triple rad.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2016)

You did something wrong if you are hitting 83c with a custom loop and that low voltage. Air coolers beat that.


----------



## leonman44 (Apr 6, 2016)

Everything is fine , i reaplied thermal paste but i am hitting the same numbers in stress tests , i monitor my cpu temps with real temp. Idle temps are below 40 and the rad is an intake! Gaming is about 50-60c. This cpu is just huge and produce a lot of heat.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 6, 2016)

I have one it shouldn't be hitting that high with a custom loop.


----------



## heky (Apr 6, 2016)

cdawall said:


> I have one it shouldn't be hitting that high with a custom loop.


Depends what you load it with...try AIDA64, but only the FPU test and report your temps. Or if you like to live dangerously try Prime95 28.7 and report your temps.


----------



## leonman44 (Apr 6, 2016)

I have done an aida64 10hours test my temps spiked a bit more about 87c on the third core which is the hottest with the 5th core about 85c and 6th core is way coller than others... And i tried to reaply my thermal paste as i said before as much as ek's block said on the center , only minimal difference.The strange thing is that dropping voltage from 1.3 to 1.28 helps my temps drop about 5c.


----------



## Isitizet (May 11, 2016)

Ok well i am using a asus x99 pro with a 1050w pwr supply 2 gtx 980tis watercooled and 24 gb of memory however only 8 gb of thatis different oc gold memory from a data the rest is dominator ddr4 2400 mhz memory im using thia cpu the best result i have after throwing out asus ai suite 3 through the window is 1.285v on core 1.95 on cpufeed voltage i have a 42 multplier and a 105 bclk my cpu get to around 78 c sometimes to 82 under stress testing. My memory ddr freq is at 3210 .. so its overclocked at 4.4 ghz overall.. my 5820k doesent like it when your just be a bully and say gimme all you cores at 45 and base clock at 100 all day everyday. It likes a more complicated gf type if approach.id really like that 4.5 mark... sooo bad any help


----------



## EarthDog (May 11, 2016)

24GB????????????????? Get that mismatched stuff out of there... 

Stop using AISuite and go through the BIOS. There shouldn't be any reason you need to raise that input voltage to 1.95. Why are you raising the BCLK?

You say you have 2400 Mhz memory but its running at 3210 Mhz? 

Once you get the mismatched sticks out, reset BCLK to 100, have memory run at its rated speeds, and try again. 

I would also suggest you create your own thread instead of hijacking a dead one.


----------



## Isitizet (May 11, 2016)

no what i am saying is this: my overclock is not through ai suite .. and my computer is significantly slower without my gold a data sticks .. idk butmaybe one day ill throw out the dominators and go with a data but for right now.. i have tried this option though when i do this my oc never goes beyond a 43 but this way im achieving 44  : / however I posted here because im new and I used the opinions here to overclock my 5820k.


----------



## kronic1 (May 12, 2016)

stay under 1.4v for 24/7 and under 85C simple, most 5820k chips that iv played with like between 1.2-1.37 v @ 4.5-4.7 ghz, my current 5820k chip is running at 4.5 with a 102.5 blk @1.365 solid as a rock ,it will do up to 4.8@ 1.45v bit not the slightest bit stable
every chip has a wall in a different place  that you reach, where you will have to raise the voltage to absurd levels to get another 50-100mhz higher clock speed, my chip will run @4.3ghz @ 1.2v but needs 1.365 to get 4.5 stable and 1.45 to even boot @ 4.7-4.8, as far as temps go im running 1 x 240mmx30mm rad and 1 x 120mmx30mm with ek supremacy block, and my temps under full load @4.5ghz are anywhere from 65-85C depending on what your using to bench ,normal idle temps in browser etc are around 30-40,   when encoding  vids temp will spike@around 85 before settling down to around the 70-75c,  ambient will be anywhere between 15-30c  that's also with the fans set to only max out  around 70% so its still quiet as, using corsair Sp led 120mm fans


----------



## dj-electric (May 12, 2016)

One of the guys at intel told me "i don't care what voltage i run my chips in, as long as the temperatures are fine". Of course you don't wanna go crazy with 1.5vcore but just so you know, 1.25-1.35 should be fine.

If 4.6Ghz takes 1.35v and 4.5Ghz would take 1.25, i would suggest leaving thos extra 100Mhz behind to cut on the serious power addition. It is usually referred to as the breaking point.


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2016)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> If 4.6Ghz takes 1.35v and 4.5Ghz would take 1.25, i would suggest leaving thos extra 100Mhz behind to cut on the serious power addition. It is usually referred to as the breaking point.




THIS.

As soon as there is a huge jump needed for more clocks, that's where you should stop in order to keep the CPU living for a decent length of time.



Dj-ElectriC said:


> One of the guys at intel told me "i don't care what voltage i run my chips in, as long as the temperatures are fine". Of course you don't wanna go crazy with 1.5vcore but just so you know, 1.25-1.35 should be fine.



Ah, but that's the kicker; you can say that easy, since most chips will hit heat limits before going into the Danger Zone, no matter what 24/7 cooling you have. Gone are the days where some guys are running chilled water or phase 24/7.... for me though, 85 C is too high. where that limit is depends on each CPU type, and where thermal throttle is... these days I go by 25C under throttle point running AVX. You'll find TjMax on this chip to be 105c, so safe is 80c or less under high load. If you do some searching, you'll find ASUS to say 10c under TjMax...that's a bit too risky, since ASUS changes hardware with every platform launch, and thereby isn't likely to know long-term effects of such advice.


----------



## Isitizet (May 12, 2016)

kronic1 said:


> stay under 1.4v for 24/7 and under 85C simple, most 5820k chips that iv played with like between 1.2-1.37 v @ 4.5-4.7 ghz, my current 5820k chip is running at 4.5 with a 102.5 blk @1.365 solid as a rock ,it will do up to 4.8@ 1.45v bit not the slightest bit stable
> every chip has a wall in a different place  that you reach, where you will have to raise the voltage to absurd levels to get another 50-100mhz higher clock speed, my chip will run @4.3ghz @ 1.2v but needs 1.365 to get 4.5 stable and 1.45 to even boot @ 4.7-4.8, as far as temps go im running 1 x 240mmx30mm rad and 1 x 120mmx30mm with ek supremacy block, and my temps under full load @4.5ghz are anywhere from 65-85C depending on what your using to bench ,normal idle temps in browser etc are around 30-40,   when encoding  vids temp will spike@around 85 before settling down to around the 70-75c,  ambient will be anywhere between 15-30c  that's also with the fans set to only max out  around 70% so its still quiet as, using corsair Sp led 120mm fans


Wow you have a great chip.. nice to know that i can go up to 1.35 on the chip i will try it out either increase my bclk or multiplier to get that 4.5  will let you guys know if i succeed so far i ran aida64xtreme last night on the 44 and ran stable throughout 8 hr test in aida but i fid change my voltage to 2.9 for a few degrees up to get more stability. Heres a pic


----------



## Isitizet (May 12, 2016)

Ive tried even though i have deep cool captain 240 for my cpu it jusg cant keep it stable enough at 45.. no batter what i do i guess ive reached my wall at 44 max


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2016)

Isitizet said:


> Ive tried even though i have deep cool captain 240 for my cpu it jusg cant keep it stable enough at 45.. no batter what i do i guess ive reached my wall at 44 max


try pushing I/O votlages and cache up a bit higher. Input voltage is also a bit critical. You can't just up vCore and everything works.


----------



## Isitizet (May 12, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> try pushing I/O votlages and cache up a bit higher. Input voltage is also a bit critical. You can't just up vCore and everything works.


My cache is set to auto :/ what should it be if I should change it but if i go beyond 1.3v my temps get out of control for some reason


----------



## RejZoR (May 12, 2016)

Are such voltages even needed? I was running mine pretty high until I realized it works just the same with 1.15V. Before I was running it with 100mW more!


----------



## cadaveca (May 12, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> Are such voltages even needed? I was running mine pretty high until I realized it works just the same with 1.15V. Before I was running it with 100mW more!


Yeah, minor tweaks are needed when you hit a "wall" within reasonable temperatures.



Isitizet said:


> My cache is set to auto :/ what should it be if I should change it but if i go beyond 1.3v my temps get out of control for some reason


I'd need to know the stock voltage of your cache to have any idea. Every CPU has different stock voltages for all regions; CPU, Cache, DIO, VIO, VCCSA are all different. You either take a guess and risk OS corruption, or you base it off stock settings and calculate the voltage drops under load.


----------



## Isitizet (May 16, 2016)

If you could bro post yours and your overclock and ill configure the cache voltages to see if that will do the trick i also decided to order the a data mem so i will be replacing the mismached memory with one that much faster and more iverclock friendly that should puch me up to 4.5 hopefully thank you


----------



## EarthDog (May 16, 2016)

Every CPU is different... you really need to try it and see....the voltage others give you could be too much or too little...


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 16, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Every CPU is different... you really need to try it and see....the voltage others give you could be too much or too little...



Agreed, as my 5820K is terrible (4.25GHz core/3.37GHz ring @ 1.29V required for both, and any higher on either even with more voltage is hopeless) on a Gigabyte X99-UD5 WiFi. I even have to run my RAM at 1.3v just to get it working properly at 2750MHz and it's rated for 2800MHz 1.2v (G.Skill Ripjaws 4x4GB kit from when they were $300 in late 2014).


----------



## terroralpha (May 17, 2016)

i my 5930k runs at variable voltage since i have speedstep still enabled, but it maxes out at 1.35V and hits 4.7GHz. temperature maxes out at 40*C at max load with my water loop.

but honestly i think that's too much. as soon as i stop being lazy i'll try to tune my PC to run at a max of 1.3V


----------



## heky (May 17, 2016)

terroralpha said:


> temperature maxes out at 40*C at max load with my water loop


Loaded with what? Care to take a picture of that?


----------



## terroralpha (May 18, 2016)

heky said:


> Loaded with what? Care to take a picture of that?



adobe indesign exporting a project to PDF with about 1000 multi layer illustrator objects linked to it. 

what is it that you would like a picture of specifically? the temperatures?


----------



## heky (May 18, 2016)

terroralpha said:


> adobe indesign exporting a project to PDF with about 1000 multi layer illustrator objects linked to it.
> 
> what is it that you would like a picture of specifically? the temperatures?



Yes, the temperatures. Exporting a project to PDF in Adobe indesign doesnt really qualify as max load. Max load for these chips is something like the AIDA64 system stability test, with just the FPU test selected. Not meaning to diss you, just that it could be the chip is not really 100% stable if not properly tested.


----------



## RejZoR (May 18, 2016)

ASUS RealBench H.264 video encoding test, run it in a loop. If no error, it's stable. This one uses AVX instructions which are something that trips the OC first. If it doesn't, then it's most likely really stable.

Btw, if Windows shows 100% load, that doesn't mean CPU is really stressed to 100%. There are different actual load levels on CPU's subsystems while being at 100%.


----------



## Isitizet (May 22, 2016)

Ok guys i got my gold a data meemory and put it in  to come to rhis realization ..  my pc has a 600T case from corsair 32gb of 3200 adata gold ram a 5820k it has a captain 240 cpu water cooler and i have 2 gtx 980 tis running all on a x-99pro motherboard with a 1050w power supply .. i am really upset because once I took out my dominator memory and installed the a data i cant seem to overclock the cpu when my ram frequency is set to 3200..  only way i can overclock is when i drop it to 2666 dram then i can overclock it up to 4.2 ghz no prob idk whats the issue i thought it was my thermal compound i removed the watercooler reapplied the paste placed it back on. My cpu input voltage is at 1.95 and my core voltage is at 1.285 v for cpu  xmp profile 16 16 16 36 1 .. and for the heat result I have the watercooler two fans vlowing air in and one out and two more blowing out ok n the watercooler.. however my temps jump to 88 90 91 when i try to run aida64 and when on 2666 at 4.2 they jump to 87 max ... can anyone help me find out what is wrong jn this picture because since i got my new memory i have not been able to get a steady overclock at all... i have checked my cpu screws and they seem to be ok i didnt tigheten it too much just until i felt a secure grip p.s everytime i used ai suite i could not get mg system to keep my 3200 ram setting in bios.. my buos is the latest 3101 im really stuck here guys idk wtf is wrong with this chip that it wont go over 4.2 when in suitable conditions and watecooled still throws 88 degrees on the chart i dont get why
Last partaly stable settings are as follows
Xmp with the 16 16 16 36 @1.35v a data mem 32 gb @3200 ram speed
4.3 on all cores 1.27 v on cpu core cpu cache is 32 frequency ratio and 1.25 v for power
.150 on cpu agent offset
Cpu input voltage at 1.97
And my memory cha chb and chc chd are at 1.35
My temps  on aida 64 show a jump up to 90 sometimes and my core#3 is the hottest one by far  however after an hour and some change of testing it didnt fail

P.s its so awesome looking at other comments and clocks for the 5820k at 4.4-4.5-4.6- 4.7.. mine is making me cry over here spent 5 days trying to clock this thing so its stable and smooth :/ i plan on testing 4.4 and then work around the voltage starting at 1.271 and for main and then .160 for agent offset .. is that the right step i finally managed to get 3200 ram running properly without my bios changing it


----------



## Isitizet (May 25, 2016)

Isitizet said:


> Ok guys i got my gold a data meemory and put it in  to come to rhis realization ..  my pc has a 600T case from corsair 32gb of 3200 adata gold ram a 5820k it has a captain 240 cpu water cooler and i have 2 gtx 980 tis running all on a x-99pro motherboard with a 1050w power supply .. i am really upset because once I took out my dominator memory and installed the a data i cant seem to overclock the cpu when my ram frequency is set to 3200..  only way i can overclock is when i drop it to 2666 dram then i can overclock it up to 4.2 ghz no prob idk whats the issue i thought it was my thermal compound i removed the watercooler reapplied the paste placed it back on. My cpu input voltage is at 1.95 and my core voltage is at 1.285 v for cpu  xmp profile 16 16 16 36 1 .. and for the heat result I have the watercooler two fans vlowing air in and one out and two more blowing out ok n the watercooler.. however my temps jump to 88 90 91 when i try to run aida64 and when on 2666 at 4.2 they jump to 87 max ... can anyone help me find out what is wrong jn this picture because since i got my new memory i have not been able to get a steady overclock at all... i have checked my cpu screws and they seem to be ok i didnt tigheten it too much just until i felt a secure grip p.s everytime i used ai suite i could not get mg system to keep my 3200 ram setting in bios.. my buos is the latest 3101 im really stuck here guys idk wtf is wrong with this chip that it wont go over 4.2 when in suitable conditions and watecooled still throws 88 degrees on the chart i dont get why
> Last partaly stable settings are as follows
> Xmp with the 16 16 16 36 @1.35v a data mem 32 gb @3200 ram speed
> 4.3 on all cores 1.27 v on cpu core cpu cache is 32 frequency ratio and 1.25 v for power
> ...


Ok guys update even though no one is helping me out on this ill keep up the progress
I said screw the thermal paste im using so i went to frys and bought arctic ice 5 thermal paste. Cleaned the cpu removed it from the socket nicely fit it back in there for the third time i made a perfect p in the middle for the thermal paste placed the heatsink back om and fired it up.. and i have to say as soon as i jumped into the bios i saw my cpu was running 30 degrees which was just amazing.. i reset the bios and started all over.. since the max memory for the 5820k is 2133 i decided to drop mine to 2666 and leave it there .. and ive come to a conclusion if your buying a 5820k and want to overclock it to 4.5 or above you will not be able to succed with memory faster than 2133 unless you change the cpu strap to 125.. it just wont be stable.. if you want that overclock go with 2133 memory or 2400 .. also make sure that with these processors that the heatsink is fitted right and that if you decide to remove the thermal paste off the cooler that comes stock be carefull applying new thermal paste as the processor is bigger and you need a tad more thermalnpaste to cover the size of the chip.. i have droped my mem to 2666  increased my vcore to 1.275 my cache v to 1.25 and my cpu input v to 1.97 changed the ratio to 44 everything else remained the same... i am runing stable at 4.4 but anything above that locks my pc


----------



## EarthDog (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the update... moving forward, it is best to start your own thread for help.


----------



## Isitizet (May 26, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Thanks for the update... moving forward, it is best to start your own thread for help.


Im done i rarely ask for assistance and dont even know how to set up a thread but im dont bothering you after this post. Just to say if you want to achieve higher then 4.2 ghz go with corsair h110 cooler or the new thermal take cooler they are more pricey but they will overclock your cpu like a charm i will upgrade soon.. i downclocked to 42 for ultra stability because of my cooling solution.. also if your running to graphics cards like me make aure that your big power cables for the cards dont block airflow to the mainboard. That really sums it up ive tried to work with this cooler to get it stable at higher speeds but a 4.2 is a 23% increase and its runing stable under 80c and performs great in games and other processes.. deepcool captain 240 for 4.2 or go with corsair h110 for 4.5-4.6 thermaltake 179.99$ 4.7 max overclock because its just cooler.. im sorry bro but people should know


----------



## Caring1 (May 26, 2016)

Isitizet said:


> Im done i rarely ask for assistance and dont even know how to set up a thread...


Just under the search box, top right, there's a "start new thread" link when you are in a section you want to post in.
Just in case you want to share again or ask any questions 
Welcome to TPU.


----------



## Isitizet (May 26, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Just under the search box, top right, there's a "start new thread" link when you are in a section you want to post in.
> Just in case you want to share again or ask any questions
> Welcome to TPU.


Thanks bud i actually went ahead and posted a nice thread heres the link  all for the people by the people 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ld-know-about-overclocking-your-5820k.222754/


----------

